# Bread Maker Problem



## ronb (Mar 4, 2012)

When I bake a loaf in my Panasonic 125 Bread Maker, I always get a dense layer of bread at the bottom of the loaf. What is this attributed to and how can I stop it please, anyone know??
Rgards,
RonB


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 4, 2012)

How old is your yeast?


----------



## ronb (Mar 5, 2012)

*Dense bread*

My yeast was two days old, bought freh from our local bakery.

RonB


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 5, 2012)

Most bakeries use cake yeast. Is that what you bought?

To get good results with bread machines, you should probably be using yeast made specifically for bread machines. It usually says this on the label, though sometimes it just says "rapid rise" or instant yeast.

Bread machine yeast has finer granules than regular active dry yeast. It will proof easily when hydrated with other dry ingredients. It also sometimes has ascorbic acid (vitamin c) added.

This may or may not be your problem, but I thought I would throw it out there. It sounds to me like you're just not getting a good rise, and often that comes down to a problem with the yeast or the gluten content of the flour being used.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 5, 2012)

If the yeast turns out to not be your problem, the next thing I would try is adding a little more water to the recipe.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you adding the ingredients to the bread machine in the order listed?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2012)

I would not add more water, but I would cut down on the flour a little bit. BTW do how do you measure your flour. I would recomend to go by weight rather than the cups etc.


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought a kitchen scale and have been measuring my flour by weight and it made a huge difference. I get much better results. Even though I was sifting into my measuring cup I was still using too much flour.


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 5, 2012)

It's important to add the ingredients in the right order. Also check to be sure your paddle is turning like it should. If it sticks the flour won't be incorporated right with the wet stuff and your loaf will have "layers."


----------

